# Apartment setup



## flyimages (Oct 29, 2013)

3 years in the making, I've been through various brands of receivers, speakers, tv's, etc. Overall I'm currently satisfied.. well at least maybe for now, lol. I just wished I had bigger space and no neighbors  





























HTPC
Onkyo NR929
Klipsch RF-82II
Klipsch RC-62II
Boston acoustic surrounds
Bic F12 subwoofer
Samsung 7000 series 55" LED TV
Benq W1070 projector + 100" Electric screen
Project Carbon DC TT
DIY acoustic panels


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great looking setup and very nice gear, but man I'm glad I'm not your neighbor.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice!
You bi-amping the towers off zone2?


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

How loud can you have it before your neighbors come knocking?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice, clean set-up!


----------



## flyimages (Oct 29, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Nice!
> You bi-amping the towers off zone2?


In my opinion I dont think bi-amping makes a diff, I'm satisfied with the way it sounds already, its more than enough sound for the space.




nheintz said:


> How loud can you have it before your neighbors come knocking?



I'm not too sure, but its hard not to go loud, from the few times I've tested when the neighbors are gone, the louder it gets, the better, and cleaner it sounds.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

flyimages said:


> I'm not too sure, but its hard not to go loud, from the few times I've tested when the neighbors are gone, the louder it gets, the better, and cleaner it sounds.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats on a job well done! Your louder/better situation reminds me of two very different systems/rooms I've had. My KEF 105/3 Reference Series speakers only seemed to come alive at louder volumes no matter what room or positioning even though they were 92dB efficient. In the other case, my Revel Ultimate Salons wouldn't open up at all until after I acoustically treated the entire room.
> 
> Anyway, kudos! BTW, what's that device on top of the right speaker?


----------



## Dopen71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very sweet setup! Enjoy


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

HA, once those neighbors get outta there that subs got to GO. Beautiful set up in such a small space, but I understand the decision to use it . I used to have a Bic f12 in a apartment with neighbors as well. They called it the "noise maker", which is actually what I call it now . It does great for the money, but once you open up a real sub, it's no comparison; side by side to my new sub it sounds like a big grumble . The day you upgrade your sub is the day you find audio happiness ?. I hope it holds up for you,mine blew under normal circumstances and while They fixed mine they are horrible. Rude, short, and don't answer half the emails you send em. 

BUT ANYWAY, very clean and functional set up. I would love to have a nice media room to look like this one day. Simple and clean.


----------

